

Visualizing World Birth and Death Rates - bflbfl
https://googledrive.com/host/0B2GQktu-wcTicEI5VUZaYnM1emM/

======
femto
Nice. Is muddy Red/Green the best choice of dot colours for a colour blind
person? I'm not colour blind myself, so I can't tell, but I know people that
are, and small areas of low saturation red/green are exactly the things that
cause trouble for them. (Line graphs with red and green lines against a light
background are also another classic.)

~~~
crandles
I couldn't tell that the dots were colored differently at all.

------
bflbfl
@phorese - thanks for the suggestions - great color info

For those who might be interested, I have updated things so that * colors are
a little brighter (not right yet, but maybe better for now) * the list is
always prepended to, not appended __this immediately helps convey the
"velocity"; if you mouseover an element in the list, it should pause the
insertions (although the counters keep going); when you mouse out, all the
"backed up" events slide down. Might be some quirks on browsers with that, but
not using anything fancy... this has not been tweaked to work well on mobile
browsers yet either.

* there is an option to have it append to the list instead of prepend. Not sure this is needed at all, now that I think about it

There might be 503's sometimes. I don't think it's a quota issue, but just
that googledrive can do that under load. I think http code 403 would mean a
quota issue. Could be wrong, though. I removed an unnecessary 1MB(!) download
that might help.

------
bflbfl
A few initial notes on this are here:

[http://www.nowherenearithaca.com/2013/10/visualization-of-
wo...](http://www.nowherenearithaca.com/2013/10/visualization-of-world-births-
and.html)

------
bflbfl
@femto - that's a good point. That occurred to me, but for the moment I
decided to stick with the red/green that was already used for the previous
visualization. Well sort of, as I actually use d3.rgb.darker on the actual
colors because I wasn't satisfied with the original ones, as they looked too
light. Even for red/green, I think there's a lot of room for improvement here
to make them stand out more.

I'm not sure off the top of my head what would be best for the rg replacement.
Maybe some subtle shape differences, etc.

~~~
phorese
Some suggestions:

\- "O" for birth, "X" (or "+"?) for death

\- Filled circle for birth, non-filled circle for death

\- Expanding filled circle for birth, Shrinking filled circle for death (might
not work well with low fps)

If you decide to go with color change, here's some combinations that I
(red/green blind) have trouble with:

\- dark red/dark green/brown

\- purple/violet/pink/grey

\- dark red/dark purple/dark violet

\- blue/violet/purple

\- yellow/warm green/light brown

\- yellow/orange

------
arscan
Cool! I was actually planning on doing the exact same thing this week, but you
beat me to it. I just wrapped up a visualization of github activity --
([http://github-wargames.com](http://github-wargames.com)), and thought that
doing a visualization of simulated worldwide births/deaths would be a cool
little project to try next.

D3's mapping support is amazing and makes these types of projects stunningly
straightforward (combined with the open map data that is out there).

------
bflbfl
@ahassan - good catch. The geometry data file had them together I guess and I
need to go through and split that up.

@arscan - that is really cool. I'd say go for making your own. There were
already world meters out there before I decided to make this one. It's a great
way to learn all sorts of stuff, imo.

@tectonic - I know what you mean about just a few minutes is all you need to
kind of get a feel for things. thx

@a3n - fyi - you can hover on a specific country to see what's going on there

------
natejenkins
It would be nice if the color of each country would change over time
representing the net change in population.

But very cool as is, nice work!

------
bflbfl
FYI - I saw some weird googlesite errors that might be related to the
(moderate) load it's getting at the moment.

The visualization is also on this googledrive site

[https://googledrive.com/host/0B_n1OLMaOursX2hsRUhZNElwZmc/](https://googledrive.com/host/0B_n1OLMaOursX2hsRUhZNElwZmc/)

------
alnafie
The longer I stare at this the more insignificant it makes me feel...

On the bright side, if you are into startups, look at all those new people
coming into the world who need things!

------
tectonic
This is really compelling. I feel like, after watching it for a few minutes, I
have a much more intuitive sense of population growth / change. Well done!

------
a3n
I would like to be able to choose only births, only deaths, only one country
or region, etc.

------
ahassan
French Guiana (in South America) is labelled France on this map...

~~~
tokenadult
Isn't French Guiana an overseas department of France?

[http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1117.html](http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1117.html)

National statistics for that territory would be collected by the national
government of France.

------
kadaj
Service unavailable.

------
edem
503.

~~~
bflbfl
@edem

It's also at these two places

[https://googledrive.com/host/0B_n1OLMaOursX2hsRUhZNElwZmc/](https://googledrive.com/host/0B_n1OLMaOursX2hsRUhZNElwZmc/)

[https://googledrive.com/host/0B4G_4-zdiD1gU2NoX285dmxpTXM/](https://googledrive.com/host/0B4G_4-zdiD1gU2NoX285dmxpTXM/)

